# Mirage nieuruchamia się

## munkifunek

Witam

Mam taki problem z przeglądarką grafiki Mirage. Program nieodpala się, po wklepaniu w konsole:

```
mirage
```

wypisuje coś takiego:

```
rufi@komp2 ~ $ mirage

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/mirage", line 26, in <module>

    import mirage

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/mirage.py", line 25, in <module>

    import pygtk

ImportError: No module named pygtk
```

Dodam jeszcze, że przekompilowalem pygtk i python'a i nic to nie dało.

----------

## SlashBeast

pewno masz _też_ starego pythona 2.4 w systemie, wywal go i wtedy przebuduj pygtk. Powinno pomóc.

----------

## munkifunek

Jedyny python jaki jest u mnie zainstalowany to wersja 2.5.1-r2.

----------

## kurak

revdep-rebuild ?

----------

## munkifunek

revdep-rebuild robiłem już ze trzy razy, zrobiłem jeszcze raz i...

http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/interfejs.html

```
komp2 rufi # revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING Please report any bugs to http://bugs.gentoo.org

WARNING 

WARNING In the bug report please include the following information:

WARNING     emerge --info

WARNING     A copy of the output from the revdep-rebuild command

WARNING     A copy of the .revdep-rebuild* files as an attachment

WARNING

WARNING If the bug is severe, the previous version of revdep-rebuild is located

WARNING at: /usr/lib/gentoolkit/bin/revdep-rebuild

WARNING

WARNING

WARNING *** This is a rewritten version of revdep-rebuild ***

WARNING

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new /root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 100% ]                 

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

http://mailing.nie-spamuj.eu/darmowy-mailing.html

...czyli nic.Last edited by munkifunek on Mon Aug 26, 2019 12:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Grosik

Totalny strzal... Robiles python-updater?

----------

## munkifunek

Problem może być właśnie w tym, że po aktualizacji nie odpaliłem tego skryptu, a stara wersje wywaliłem.

----------

## ch4os

Modul pygtk nie jest elementem pygtk tylko pygobject, problem omawiany na anglojezycznej czesci forum:P

----------

## munkifunek

Przekompilowałem pygobject, ale teraz mirage wywala takie coś:

```
komp2 rufi # mirage

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/mirage", line 26, in <module>

    import mirage

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/mirage.py", line 27, in <module>

    import gtk

  File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 48, in <module>

    from gtk import _gtk

ImportError: No module named cairo
```

http://szablony.freeware.info.pl/projektowanie.html

Przekompilowałem cairo i nic...

----------

